# Satellite TV fraud alert



## havasu (Nov 8, 2016)

I picked this up from a member from another family forum...

Fraud Alert! A couple of hours ago I got a call from a guy who claimed from Dish Network my satellite tv provider.

He said they were going to change satellites in 5 days. He needed to verify my box Model ID # and my Receiver CA #. So he could tell me if my tv box was going to work when they switched.

My thought shouldnt they already have that info?

The guy told me which buttons to press to bring up the necessary system info. I read the numbers off the screen.

Then guy said he needed to verify my account info before going to the next step. He had my name, my street address and the last 4 of my social. 

He needed me to verify my whole social and account password.

It was funny at this point! And terrifying! They have my name, street address and the last 4 of my social! 

He couldnt persuade me to divulge that info. I insisted on speaking with his supervisor. The supervisor was much more menacing kept referring to account problems if we didnt complete the process. 

I told the supervisor I was going to hang up and call Dish Network. He should call me back in 15 minutes. He never called. 

I called Dish, they verified it was a scam! BUT, they couldnt explain how these scammers had all my dish network account info, name, street address, including the last 4 of my social! 

Personally I think Dish Network has been hacked! If you know someone give them a heads up!

I called the good people at Life Lock where I have an account. They were most helpful, gave me a short list of steps to take including calling Equifax (gave me the number) to place a 90 day fraud alert on my name and social. Equifax will notify the other 2 credit bureaus.

If you know anyone who has a Dish Network account, pass along the word!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 10, 2016)

bump................


----------

